# داراة تحويل جهد البطارية12فولت الى220فولت(انفيرتير)



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

داراة عملية وسهلة الصنع تفضلوا


----------



## الرجل الصاعق (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## manshas (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

الله يعافيكم اخوتي الكرام وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخى الكريم
رجاء ملاحظة أن بعص الصور قد يكون لها حق ملكية و رفعها فى أى منتدى بدون إذن صاحبها خطأ قانونى لذا لو لم تكن دائرتك و من عملك فربما الأفضل وضع الرابط

أيضا الإتجاه الآن استخدام موسفيت بدلا من 3055 لأنه يسهل زيادة القدرة و أكثر كفاءة


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

أخي ماجد عباس محمد شكرا لملاحظاتك القيمة وفي المرة المقبلة سأتأكد من حق الملكية وشكرا


----------



## samers78 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أحي الكريم لكن انا وصلت الدارة التي تعطي 100 واط ولكن أرتفعت حرارة المقاومات ولما بدلت المقاومات بمقاومات بمقاومات أصغر حجم احترقت ولم تعمل الدارة أرجو مساعدتي بهذا الموضوع


----------



## hussien95 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم هذه الدارة أصبحت قديمة والأن ذادة خبرتي في مجال الأنفيرتر اذا تصفح هذه الدائرة هذه الدائرة 100واط وخرجها مربع أفضل من السابقة
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...ave-inverter-by-cd4047-lm3582sc10612n3055.gif
ولكن اذا أردت هذه الدائرة فبدل المقاومة بمقاومة 5واط ونفس القيمة لأن تغيير القيمة تغير التردد


----------



## salemmahdi (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هدا المجهود


----------



## midohamaki (21 نوفمبر 2012)

كلام الاخ حسين مظبوط جداااا وضع مقاومه اعلى فى القدره هيحميها من الاحتراق


----------



## midohamaki (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بس انا خاطر لى سؤال هو الخرج هقدر اشغل بيه موتور ولو لا ليه ؟؟ شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لا لأن الخرج موجة مربعة وهذا لا يناسب الموتورات


----------



## midohamaki (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لكن لو عدلنا الخرج وخلينا الموجه جيبيه هينفع يشتغل عليها الماتور ؟ عذرا على الاسئله الكتير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا لو تم التعديل و أهلا بأى أسئلة أخى الكريم


----------



## midohamaki (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس  جاوبت واوفيت


----------



## hussien95 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ولكن هل هناك مخطط دائرة خرجه موجة جيبية؟؟؟؟؟ لأني دورت ومالاقيت غير موجة شبه جيبية وليسة جيبية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه نتائج جوجل 
https://www.google.com.eg/search?q=...rg.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-beta


----------



## ENG M HAKAM (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdalkadoos (23 مارس 2014)

تسلم اياديك والله يزيدك من خبرة وعلم وكرم اخلاق يا كريم وبالتوفيق بجميع اعمالك


----------

